# Ausbinden von Modulen im Apache



## AndreG (10. September 2004)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe eigentlich nur die kurze frage ob es nen how2to, oder sowas gibt wie man im Apache von apachefriends.org alles deaktievieren kann auser mysql und php. Denn nen ftp oder sonstwas brauch ich nicht. Hoffe ihr könnte mir helfen

Thx und Mfg Andre


----------



## imweasel (10. September 2004)

Hi,

also ich würde mal versuchen einfach die nicht gewollten/gebrauchten Module im Konfig zu deaktivieren.


----------



## AndreG (10. September 2004)

Soweit war ich auch schon  nur welche ud was genau alles


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. September 2004)

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/ oder http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/


----------

